# How to be a Kelligrl Impersonator...



## fatlane (Jun 26, 2006)

Kelligrl is the Elvis of sorts in this online community, and, for better or for worse, she's a meme we're all dealing with. Some want more of her, some less.

For those who want more, ActivistFatGirl and I came up with some suggestions on how to become a Kelligrl impersonator. We'd love to share your input - supporters only, all you haters stay away - and share your success stories here.

And, oh yeah, post pix plz tanx.

OK, now for the tips/tricks... 

View attachment face.jpg


----------



## fatlane (Jun 26, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Sure, AFG, I'd be happy to help.
> 
> Obviously, you need to get a big ol' 80's perm. You've got naturally straight hair, so a trip to the beauty operator is in order.
> 
> ...



(My original suggestions to ActivistFatGirl)


----------



## fatlane (Jun 26, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> This should probably be re-posted as a new thread, "How to look like Kelligrl in a few easy steps". That would be a lot of fun!
> 
> Can i just gain 100 pounds and get some lipo on my face? That seems a bit easier.



Her reply... now mine...

Well, sure, lipo could do the job, but you'd be counting on dealing with a doctor who knows you just want it in your face. Plus, you'll be dealing with the skin folds later on. I'd keep with the non-surgical method. Sure, a head cast is more difficult, but the results are ones you'll be proud of and won't be as much maintenance as the lipo route.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 26, 2006)

Dear God,

Please tell me Aquanet still exists!

Sincerely,

Me.


----------



## Jes (Jun 26, 2006)

can i be kelligirl? please?


----------



## fatlane (Jun 26, 2006)

AFG: Yes, I saw some in the grocery store the other day, right next to the "Just For Men" anti-greying. Your aisles may vary.

Jes: It'll take some work. First, dye your hair black. That's a must. Next, perm. Big poodle-y perm with internal steel beam supports. 

Now the face. Hmmmm. You need dimples, no question about it. Plus, I think we should take a little off the cheeks and chin areas, so look at having lipo on the cheeks and get the doc to tuck in the extra skin so it makes a dimple on each side. The chin will be trickier. Try to get a really powerful masseuse to push the fat there along your neck and down into your upper arms. That'll probably be the best place for that. If you can't get it, then go for the "fantasy Kelligrl" look, and gain up to 500 lbs. Many who morphed her to that size added a large chin area, so once you cross that 500 line, you're OK with a double chin. The dimples are a MUST. Simply a MUST.

Regarding costumes... you need a black body suit, among other things, but that's a great place to start. If there's still money in your clothing budget after that, a black stretchy bra and jeans are the next in priority. Be sure to buy jeans you feel comfortable growing out of, as you'll be taking a lot of pictures in them!

Kelligrl - up to the time she was kidnapped by aliens - always posted pix plz tanx. You'll need to do the same. Starting now, so we'll have plenty of "before" material to work with. She practically _invented_ the comparison pic, and we all love her for that. Well, those of us who love her. Like I said, haters stay 'way. This is where we represent 4 KG 4 EVAH!!!


----------



## Jes (Jun 26, 2006)

*indignant* I will have you know, fattie, that I have DIMPLES ALREADY. (well...one)


----------



## fatlane (Jun 26, 2006)

Well, that's not enough. Your cheeks need some concavity to them that's just not there. I'm not being cruel, I'm being honest. Now how's the shopping coming along?

Use the pics here as your guide for outfits: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/images/kelligrl/


----------



## Esme (Jun 26, 2006)

Maybe I'm too new around these here parts... but I have no idea what's going on in this thread. 

That's okay with me, I just thought I'd share!


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jun 26, 2006)

Esme said:


> Maybe I'm too new around these here parts... but I have no idea what's going on in this thread.
> 
> That's okay with me, I just thought I'd share!



You are not alone.


----------



## Falling Boy (Jun 26, 2006)

Esme said:


> Maybe I'm too new around these here parts... but I have no idea what's going on in this thread.
> 
> That's okay with me, I just thought I'd share!




You guys have never heard of Kelligrl????:shocked:


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jun 26, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> You guys have never heard of Kelligrl????:shocked:



No. I must have been under the rock.


----------



## fatlane (Jun 26, 2006)

A brief history of Kelligrl...

Back in the early days of the Internet, back when Geocities was fun and didn't kick out accounts for going over bandwidth allotments... Back around 1997 or so, a woman by the online name of "Kelligrl" started posting pictures of herself. She'd apparently already posed for a girlie magazine, Buf, but had decided to post her pics online for free. Some were racy almost-nudes, but were pretty much Dim-worthy.

What made her stand out from the other cheesecake shots out there was that she said she *liked* gaining weight. She wanted to get fatter! WOW. Well, this blew a lot of minds, and the minds she blew stayed blown. As she posted update after update, we (yes, we... I was one of them...) got to see her gains, almost pound by pound.

She started a chat board at beseen.com and that became a hangout for many old-timers here. I started morphing her on my own in 1998, but sent her my first morphs in 1999, and she loved 'em. (I sent them under the name "Dagon_Thatcher".)

In the spring and summer of 1999, she went on a massive binge, eventually crossing the 400-lb. mark. Through it all, she kept her big ol' hair and her relatively thin face:







Her fans loved every update of hers... and then they dried up. She'd already gotten bounced off Geocities and had to set up on Tripod, and then there were apparently bandwidth troubles there, too. She had made a few videos, but few who ordered them ever got them. There was also a problem with the print magazine she put out: those who got it complained of the quality and those who didn't get it complained of getting ripped off.

The updates spluttered for a while, and then completely went away. She had another site for fat acceptance, but it hasn't been updated in a good long while, let alone with recent pix.

She had a couple hundred pix in her main canon and a few videos of her eating and rubbing her belly and stuff.

Recently, some Yahoo groups formed to keep track of her stuff and one of them actually got lucky with some "from the vault" material: someone contacted the owner, Kronoman, with about a dozen DivX video clips and then - no more. They were obviously parts of larger segments, but the source tape has yet to be found. Or, found by someone willing to share them with the world at large.

Since her disappearance in 2000, many have come forward and asked, "So... whatever happened to Kelligrl?" They ask innocently, unaware of the history. They ask hopefully, wondering if there's a new update, and hoping she's as beautiful as they remembered.

Did I say beautiful? Sure, lots of us thought she was beautiful. How did we come to that conclusion? We looked at her pix and one thing followed another, that's how. Not everyone dug her. Quite a few are tired of hearing of her. But there's a lot of fans out there who still want to see her... to see more of her...

... just like Elvis.

That's where the impersonators come in. If anyone can look like her and do what she did, then those moments are re-created. Just like when a really good Elvis impersonator takes the stage, The King lives again, if we can get a really good Kelligrl impersonator, then The Queen lives again.

Sure, there are lots of fine women who post to this very board, but not one of them has that combination of dimples and chick mullets that made Kelligrl who she was.

Now, I need to make a disclaimer: I once put about 1500 captures of her videos together and sold the package at my site. I got roundly criticized for it. I don't offer it anymore. Be that as it may, I do enjoy her pix and I really do she one day posts more pix plz tanx. While I sold that item, it was my #1 seller. That's how popular she remains: People are willing to pay CASH MONEY for crappy quality vidcaps - and I said they were crappy quality in my advertising. Imagine what they'd fork over for the real thing and then take a high percentage of that for an impersonator true to her form and spirit.

Sure, I'm a little campy in this thread, but maybe someone *will* make a serious shot at it and, once again, blow our minds.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jun 26, 2006)

:bow: :bow: :bow: 
Thank you much sir.


----------



## Jane (Jun 26, 2006)

In other words, it's summer vacation and FL is BORED BORED BORED.


----------



## fatlane (Jun 26, 2006)

I AM TAKING A BREAK FROM WRITING A HISTORY ARTICLE.

So hush! Unless you're ready to grow out a curly mullet, this is for SUPERFANS ONLY!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 26, 2006)

Okay, evidently I hadn't put the old avatar on photobucket...but by crackies mister, you just wait until I get home tonight.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 26, 2006)

And before this thread dissolves, if you want to discuss more about who/why/how Kelligrl was and wasn't go to this thread:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1345

Remember, this thread is only for those who want to discuss impersonation!


----------



## ripley (Jun 26, 2006)

fatlane said:


> some suggestions on how to become a Kelligrl impersonator.





Here's mine:


----------



## Jane (Jun 26, 2006)

Just for FL


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 26, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> And before this thread dissolves, if you want to discuss more about who/why/how Kelligrl was and wasn't go to this thread:
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1345
> 
> Remember, this thread is only for those who want to discuss impersonation!



Thanks, I find this Kelli/Elvis story rather fascinating...​


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 26, 2006)

I don't care what anyone says, she had really nice hair.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 26, 2006)

Ahhhh..ok...I went to that thread and found out all I need to know about this woman..and then some.*L*

I was chuckling over how many men were so concerned about her.I have a sneaky feeling that they(some), would not give a rats ass if she were a fat woman who did not show them her...wares.


Fake concern always amuses me..but that's just..me...hee...


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 26, 2006)

mossystate said:


> Fake concern always amuses me..but that's just..me...hee...



I really don't give a crap enough to bother to fake concern about much of anything. I just like pissing people off. I'm just cool that way.


----------



## Falling Boy (Jun 26, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> I don't care what anyone says, she had really nice hair.




I agree with you 100%


----------



## fatlane (Jun 26, 2006)

Jane: You look awesome in your new avatar. Thank you.

Jack: Word up.

Mossy: A lot of us chatted/emailed her and had some nice offline chats. She was a genuine person, just like a lot of other people on this good green earth. She had been a pioneer of sorts in getting things together and in building a community and for a lot of us, that's what we remember her for. She was, for a brief time, an "it girl" for us.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 26, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Jane: You look awesome in your new avatar. Thank you.
> 
> Jack: Word up.
> 
> Mossy: A lot of us chatted/emailed her and had some nice offline chats. She was a genuine person, just like a lot of other people on this good green earth. She had been a pioneer of sorts in getting things together and in building a community and for a lot of us, that's what we remember her for. She was, for a brief time, an "it girl" for us.




that is why I did not say 'all men'..*S*...just the tacky, horny bastards...as opposed to you more normal, horny bastards...


----------



## fatlane (Jun 26, 2006)

So noted. 

OK, so when do you want to get that perm? Does Wednesday work for you this week?


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 26, 2006)

mossystate said:


> Fake concern always amuses me..but that's just..me...hee...



This is 2006, mossystate. Ever since the '80s fake concern is far more real and genuine than true concern, which is suspect.


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 26, 2006)

Kelligrl resembles an alligator.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 26, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Kelligrl resembles an alligator.



Heresy! I'll say it again cause it's too short: Heresy!


----------



## fatlane (Jun 26, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Kelligrl resembles an alligator.



SHE DOES NOT! YOU TAKE THAT BACK! MODERATORS!!!!!!!!!!!!

Unless...

Unless you're _into_ alligators. Then it's all cool.


----------



## fatlane (Jun 26, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Heresy! I'll say it again cause it's too short: Heresy!



Thank you. Always good when someone's got my back.

So how are the dimples coming along?


----------



## Jane (Jun 26, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Jane: You look awesome in your new avatar. Thank you.


Anything for you, snookims!!!!!

But, on second thought, I look awesome anyway.


----------



## fatlane (Jun 26, 2006)

Jane said:


> Anything for you, snookims!!!!!
> 
> But, on second thought, I look awesome anyway.




Now eat the cake already.


----------



## shy guy (Jun 26, 2006)

Elvis? I don't know about that FatLine Kelligrl is more in the class of ''Unsolved Mysteries'' or the ''X-Files'' the reason I say this is that...Elvis is dead and we know he's dead but with Kelligrl we never knew what happened to her and most likey never will(I think the Aliens got her) but this thread is not about where or what happen Kelligrl(ALIENS!!!) this adout being a Kelligrl impersonator and if I want to be one and answer is Yes can a man be a Kelligrl impersonator?...later(think aliens)


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 26, 2006)

shy guy said:


> Elvis? I don't know about that FatLine Kelligrl is more in the class of ''Unsolved Mysteries'' or the ''X-Files'' the reason I say this is that...Elvis is dead and we know he's dead but with Kelligrl we never knew what happened to her and most likey never will(I think the Aliens got her) but this thread is not about where or what happen Kelligrl(ALIENS!!!) this adout being a Kelligrl impersonator and if I want to be one and answer is Yes can a man be a Kelligrl impersonator?...later(think aliens)



Shyguy, thanks for your input ( you think aliens are to blame??). I for one loved X-Files (Aliens, really? ). I think a man can be a Kelligrl impersonator, but it's gonna be a tough bill(Aliens rule ).


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 26, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Thank you. Always good when someone's got my back.
> 
> So how are the dimples coming along?



Fatlane, it's only been a few hours. Patience.

I did have movement on the hair front with the finding of a crimper. And I ate an extra portion at dinner. 

I did not take pictures.


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 26, 2006)

fatlane said:


> SHE DOES NOT! YOU TAKE THAT BACK! MODERATORS!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Unless...
> 
> Unless you're _into_ alligators. Then it's all cool.



It's mostly the hair and the smile. Some alligators are hot (curves and scales for *DAYS!*) :smitten: but she's not my type.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 26, 2006)

I still don't care what anybody says. That big 80s hair totally rules. Vixen, Heart, Lita Ford, they all had some damn sexy hair in those videos.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 26, 2006)

Big 80s hair at it's finest.

Heart: These Dreams 

They never looked hotter.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3N7ac7Mp-o


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 27, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Big 80s hair at it's finest.
> 
> Heart: These Dreams
> 
> ...



I love that song! Cool hair.  

Thanks for sharing that, Jack!


----------



## ripley (Jun 27, 2006)

A couple of questions...

Is it just men that are so keen on her?
Is it because she was the first open and enthusiastic gainer?



Eighties era hair pic: (oh yeah, I was working that spiral perm!)


----------



## Ericthonius (Jun 27, 2006)

!!!!!!! Shit!

...............NOw look what ya done|||||||||||||

???????!!!!!!........??????;;;;;;;You think '''''''''''its funny Dontcha?/
?????With that sexy picture!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!WOW
::::::::((((((((((((Givin me a case of premature punctuation ''''''!!Ydid.


???Now ''''''''youll thelll me that this happens to ALL men at some ,,,,,,,time
in their life

,,,,,,,,,,!!!!!!!!UGH Lookame now








ripley said:


> Eighties era hair pic: (oh yeah, I was working that spiral perm!)


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 27, 2006)

ripley said:


> A couple of questions...
> 
> Is it just men that are so keen on her?
> Is it because she was the first open and enthusiastic gainer?



Damned if I know. I'm just here for the big hair.

Vixen- Crying

Damn, they had nice hair.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VitUX5cLWPw


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 27, 2006)

Actually, I wonder if someone has attempted to do one of those "police-type" age progression sketches... because Kelli just might still be among us...


----------



## Friday (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks Jack, I just spent an hour watching Heart videos (I'm from that neighborhood). It always drove me nuts that after Ann started gaining weight the focus was on Nancy. Even though Annie's voice was the driving force behind the band and she is much more beautiful with some weight on her.


----------



## Friday (Jun 27, 2006)

A double thank you! They have the video for 'Allies' which is my very favorite Heart song. I hadn't seen it in literally decades and I find it plays somewhat differently after 9/11.


----------



## shy guy (Jun 27, 2006)

You know before Kelligrl(was taken by the Aliens)left she did some pretty good vid's..well good enuf for the time(also good enuf to get her taken by the Aliens) this is for all the guys who never saw one of Kelligrl's vids I hope you enjoy(we all know the Aliens sure did...and mybe BigFoot too)...later(and don't forget ALIENS!!!!) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mml3ecPodWo&search=Kelligrl http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B31iJ5y_Y0c http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=coy4G_g-CtQ&mode=related&search= http://www.youtube.com/watch?search=&mode=related&v=QW7piTP8wB4


----------



## shy guy (Jun 27, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Shyguy, thanks for your input ( you think aliens are to blame??). I for one loved X-Files (Aliens, really? ). I think a man can be a Kelligrl impersonator, but it's gonna be a tough bill(Aliens rule ).


Oh I just don't blame the Aliens oh no I also blame BigFoot,The Mole People,Bush,The Robot Zombies,The Disco Ninjas,The WWE and of course TOM CRUISE!!!!!!!!:shocked::shocked:...WE WILL MEET AGAIN TOM CRUISE!!!!!!! WE WILL MEET AGAIN!!!!!!!! but next time your going down ''topgun'' oh man this ''Kelligrl thing'' is alot bigger then anyone think it would...later


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 27, 2006)

Wow. Big haired dreams realized! During the Big Hair craze I was sporting a mohawk. I was infinitely jealous of the chicas who got to pull out some bangs and then tease the rest of their hair straight out at the roots to form this halo of multicolored, over processed, over gooped hair. By the time my hair grew out somebody scared us all soft and straight. 

I'm thinking I may sport big hair at some time to exact my final revenge. I dont know if I should do it now, or wait till I'm completely gray so I can go for that Tina Turner "Beyond the Thunderdome" look. Since by popular opinion I've already got one foot in the grave anyway I may as well do it now, once the Pulp Fiction bob grows out! 

I'm adding it to the list of "things to expereince before I die"


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 27, 2006)

Kelli's pretty, but her face is a little strange. (I'm OBSESSIVE when it comes to symmetry/assymetry and where it's attractive and where it's not.) 

As for big hair, not moi. I have lots of fine, slightly wavy, almost black hair, and it doesn't do the big puffy thing.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jun 27, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> As for big hair, not moi. I have lots of fine, slightly wavy, almost black hair, and it doesn't do the big puffy thing.




Trust me with the right products and a good perm anything is possible.

On the subject at hand, I have a hard time enough being me I can't imagine "trying to be a Kelligrl" Impersonator.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 27, 2006)

Wouldn't a drag queen version of her be fabulous though? I'd subscribe to her site in a NY minute!


----------



## shy guy (Jun 27, 2006)

Well my humor goes unnoticed...again...later


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 27, 2006)

shy guy said:


> Well my humor goes unnoticed...again...later



That's not true. I laughed out loud. And I MAY have given you rep points, but since I don't know how it works yet, I may have just "hello, you rule!"


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 27, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Wouldn't a drag queen version of her be fabulous though? I'd subscribe to her site in a NY minute!



Sweet jesus yes.

Hmmm.

This is probably what needs to happen.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 27, 2006)

On 80s hair,

I think I totally missed all the fun first time around! When I was in late elementary/early middle school I was SO jealous of the high school girls. Each and EVERY one of them had crazy bangs and spiral perms. ALL OF THEM. I thought to myself, "when I'm in high school, I'll get a perm and tease my bangs like them!"

However, of course, once I made it to high school, straight hair was in and it's remained "in" ever since.

I've got fantastic, thick straight hair. But I DO desire to see the other side.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm anxiously awaiting photos of Fatlane's Kelligrl's impersonation... isn't that what this thread is about?

Post pix already pls tnx!!


----------



## fatlane (Jun 27, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Fatlane, it's only been a few hours. Patience.
> 
> I did have movement on the hair front with the finding of a crimper. And I ate an extra portion at dinner.
> 
> I did not take pictures.



I will wait, but you simply MUST take pictures of yourself eating that extra portion. That's critical to the whole "Kelligrl" experience. And the black body suit.


----------



## fatlane (Jun 27, 2006)

ripley said:


> A couple of questions...
> 
> Is it just men that are so keen on her?
> Is it because she was the first open and enthusiastic gainer?
> ...



There were women who liked her "being out there" and yes, very open and very enthusiastic - and authentic - gainer. She understood what others could only guess at.

That hair is PERFECT. Dye it black and buy those outfiits! Then post pix plz tnks.


----------



## fatlane (Jun 27, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I'm anxiously awaiting photos of Fatlane's Kelligrl's impersonation... isn't that what this thread is about?
> 
> Post pix already pls tnx!!



Uhhhhhh... TFG... I don't know how to break this to you... and I don't want you to think I'm a sexist pig... buuuuuuut...

I'm not impersonating KG. I'm trying to talk everyone else into impersonating her. And/or posting pix. Plz. Tanx.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 27, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Uhhhhhh... TFG... I don't know how to break this to you... and I don't want you to think I'm a sexist pig... buuuuuuut...
> 
> I'm not impersonating KG. I'm trying to talk everyone else into impersonating her. And/or posting pix. Plz. Tanx.



But you as Kelligrl would be SOOOOOO much more interesting. Really... please?


----------



## Esme (Jun 27, 2006)

I think in the 80s I may have been a Kelligirl impersonator. I DID have that perm. OH the horror!:doh:


----------



## fatlane (Jun 27, 2006)

TFG: Pay me up front and we can discuss posting terms. Probably in the Clubhouse only.

Esme: Post pix plz tanx


----------



## Esme (Jun 27, 2006)

fatlane said:


> TFG: Pay me up front and we can discuss posting terms. Probably in the Clubhouse only.
> 
> Esme: Post pix plz tanx



I really should have known that was coming, shouldn't I?


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jun 27, 2006)

i guess its time to come clean

i am kelligrl.


----------



## Falling Boy (Jun 27, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> i guess its time to come clean
> 
> i am kelligrl.



no i am kelligrl.....


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jun 27, 2006)

i am spartacus


----------



## fatlane (Jun 27, 2006)

post pix plz so we can prove it tanx


----------



## Jane (Jun 27, 2006)

Okay, you jerks. Got me snorting at work...so I get THOSE LOOKS.


----------



## Falling Boy (Jun 27, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> i am spartacus




I am Tiger Woods...


----------



## Esme (Jun 27, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> I am Tiger Woods...




That's funny... You look more like Dolemite.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 27, 2006)

Ugh. Trying to be like Kelligrl is just too hard!

I think I'm gonna quit for now. I just...don't...have...the...stamina.


----------



## Falling Boy (Jun 27, 2006)

Esme said:


> That's funny... You look more like Dolemite.




 Thats right muthafu--as!


----------



## fatlane (Jun 27, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Ugh. Trying to be like Kelligrl is just too hard!
> 
> I think I'm gonna quit for now. I just...don't...have...the...stamina.



Don't give up! She didn't take all those pics and eat all that pie in one night!

Take it easy. Start with an extra donut or two, and maybe a few snaps. Add a little every day, and soon, you'll be 450 pounds of fun with 3000+ images to your credit!


And can you please send them all to me for my shrine? I will pay you FIVE DOLLARS, yes?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 27, 2006)

fatlane said:


> And can you please send them all to me for my shrine? I will pay you FIVE DOLLARS, yes?



FIVE DOLLARS!?!?!?!? FIVE DOLLARS?!?!?! DO YOU HAVE ANY IDEA WHAT I'M GOING THROUGH???


----------



## fatlane (Jun 27, 2006)

Um... ten? Twenty?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 28, 2006)

twenty is ok


----------



## Jes (Jun 28, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> I still don't care what anybody says. That big 80s hair totally rules. Vixen, Heart, Lita Ford, they all had some damn sexy hair in those videos.


STOP WITH THE HAIR. WE'VE MOVED ON.


that is all.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 28, 2006)

Jes said:


> STOP WITH THE HAIR. WE'VE MOVED ON.




Just for that...MORE VIXEN!!!

Love is a killer.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCYzDG3EWp8


----------



## fatlane (Jun 28, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> twenty is ok



ok i will get you the twenty after you post lots of pix plz tanx


----------



## Mishty (Nov 13, 2007)

sweet god alive....

:doh:


Sometimes I don't get people.


----------

